# certain formal brands of literary and cultural theory



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le contexte suivant “In the Russia of the late 1960s and early 1970s the previous Stalinist censorship of certain *formal* brands of literary and cultural theory began to fade, and Bakhtin's works, though themselves fundamentally anti-formalist, were finally being rediscovered, republished or published for the first time”, ― *formal* dans “*formal* brands” peut-il signifier « (conceptions) *formalistes* » (au sens que le mot a dans « formalisme russe ») ? Avec ce sens le texte est cohérent (en effet, nous dit l’Encyclopædia Universalis « la seule théorie qui se soit opposée au marxisme en Russie soviétique, dans les dernières années, est la théorie formaliste de l'art », et plus précisément encore, nous dit Dmitri Chostakovitch, « C'est pour l'année 1936 que Staline avait planifié, entre autres tâches urgentes, l'éradication de ce qu'il appelait "formalisme", qu'il détestait »). Sans ce sens, *formal* ne saurait donc, et pour cause, signifier « (conceptions) *officiel*(les) ». Que signifierait-il alors ? Merci d’avance pour le coup de main.


----------



## clairet

If your question is "does 'formal' in the text quoted mean 'formalist' or 'official' " - it means 'formalist', i.e. pertaining to 'formalism'.  As you say, the fact that Stalin didn't like the "formal brands" is conclusive.


----------



## nodnol

I'd agree; I believe 'formal' does not mean 'official'. I know virtually nothing about the Russian context, but I vaguely have the idea that 'formal, formalism' were generally used as an insult for all art or theory which valued aesthetic qualities (form) over a pro-communist message.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Riffaterrien

clairet said:


> If your question is "does 'formal' in the text quoted mean 'formalist' or 'official' " - it means 'formalist', i.e. pertaining to 'formalism'.  As you say, the fact that Stalin didn't like the "formal brands" is conclusive.



Bonjour et merci.

Cela dit, je poserais le problème plutôt de cette façon : puisqu'il est exclu que *formal *signifie "officiel", pour les motifs que vous avez parfaitement compris, si je me trompais en lui attribuant comme sens celui de "formaliste", y aurait-il alors d'autres possibilités de sens qui m'auraient échappé ? En d'autres termes, existe-t-il une ou plusieurs troisième(s) voie(s) possible(s) compatible(s) avec le contexte ? Encore merci.

...
Hi, *nodnol*,

Thank you for your having answered my question. No, actually you aren't wrong.


----------



## clairet

Riffaterrien said:


> Bonjour et merci.
> 
> Cela dit, je poserais le problème plutôt de cette façon : puisqu'il est exclu que *formal *signifie "officiel", pour les motifs que vous avez parfaitement compris, si je me trompais en lui attribuant comme sens celui de "formaliste", y aurait-il alors d'autres possibilités de sens qui m'auraient échappé ? En d'autres termes, existe-t-il une ou plusieurs troisième(s) voie(s) possible(s) compatible(s) avec le contexte ? Encore merci.



Personally I don't think there is any other possibility than "formal" = "formalist" here.  Perhaps the writer was trying for stylistic reasons to avoid using the same word too often.  His/her use of "brands" is fairly dismissive so I wouldn't over-interpret the phrase "formal brands".


----------



## Riffaterrien

clairet said:


> Personally I don't think there is any other possibility than "formal" = "formalist" here.  Perhaps the writer was trying for stylistic reasons to avoid using the same word too often.  His/her use of "brands" is fairly dismissive so I wouldn't over-interpret the phrase "formal brands".



The firmness of your belief is good enough for me. Thanks a lot, *clairet*.


----------



## Itisi

Il me semble que 'brands' veut dire 'types de' (formalisme), plutôt que 'conceptions'...


----------



## Riffaterrien

Itisi said:


> Il me semble que 'brands' veut dire 'types de' (formalisme), plutôt que 'conceptions'...



Merci, et toutes mes excuses pour avoir découvert cette dernière intervention (la vôtre) bien après les autres. Si 'brands' signifie "type", je suppose que l'on peut estimer que *formal *qualifie l'ensemble du groupe "brands of literary and cultural theory", autrement dit " formal (brands of literary and cultural theory)", et donc que "certains types formalistes de théories littéraires et culturelles" peut aussi bien se dire "certains types de théories littéraires et culturelles formalistes" ? OK ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je ne voudrais pas simplifier à l'extrême, mais quand je lis formal brands, je comprends "marques formelles", et je me sens plus à l'aise avec "canons"


----------



## Riffaterrien

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Je ne voudrais pas simplifier à l'extrême, mais quand je lis formal brands, je comprends "marques formelles", et je me sens plus à l'aise avec "canons"



Bonjour G*érard,*

J'avoue ne plus très bien suivre votre raisonnement. Pour clarifier les choses, proposez-moi une traduction de "certain *formal* brands of literary and cultural theory". Merci.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je pensais à "certains canons de la théorie littéraire et culturelle"


----------



## Riffaterrien

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Je pensais à "certains canons de la théorie littéraire et culturelle"



sI par "canons", vous entendez des œuvres majeures, mais qui ne le sont devenues que rétrospectivement, alors d'accord. Mais il subsiste un problème : que dit le texte en substance ? la fin de la censure stalinienne (à l'encontre de certaines œuvres majeures, selon vous) a permis la découverte et la publication des œuvres de Bakhtine, et ce "*though *themselves fundamentally anti-formalist". En quoi la fin d'une censure stalinienne anti-formaliste pouvait-elle favorisée une œuvre "fundamentally anti-formalist" ? En attribuant à *formal *le sens de "formaliste", le sens m'apparaît plus clair : la fin de la censure des œuvres formalistes a *même *(*though*) profité à une œuvre pourtant "fundamentally anti-formalist". Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que les œuvres tant des formalistes que de Bakhtine sont restées inconnues jusqu'à ce que Julia Kristeva les révèlent au monde à la fin des années 70.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Non, je pensais à "normes" (les canons de la beauté).
La fin de la censure de certains canons a permis la révélation d'oeuvres pourtant anti-formalistes.

PS: je tâcherai de ne pas oublier ce que le monde doit à Julia Kristeva


----------



## Riffaterrien

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Non, je pensais à "normes" (les canons de la beauté).
> La fin de la censure de certains canons a permis la révélation d'oeuvres pourtant anti-formalistes.
> 
> PS: je tâcherai de ne pas oublier ce que le monde doit à Julia Kristeva



Décidément, je ne vous suis pas. "La fin de la censure de certains canons a permis la révélation d'œuvres pourtant anti-formalistes" me paraît une contradiction dans les termes; il aurait été plus logique qu'elle permît la révélation d'œuvres formalistes, ce qu'elle a provoqué d'ailleurs à la fin des années 60.

Par ailleurs tâchez plutôt d'oublier Julia Kristeva. Son œuvre critique, liguistico-sémiotico-philosophique des années 1965-75 est à ce jour largement périmée, sauf si vous tenez absolument à vous coller la migraine. Passé ce créneau elle devient fréquentable.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Riffaterrien said:


> il aurait été plus logique qu'elle permît la révélation d'œuvres formalistes


D'où le *pourtant *


----------



## Itisi

Je trouve que l'interprétation de Gérard 'fait sens' (comme on dit maintenant !). Elle rend compte de la différence entre 'formal' et 'formalist'. _Si j'ai bien compris_ : 'Formal brands of l&c theory' voudrait dire 'certains types de théorie _portant sur la forme_' n'ont plus été soumis à la censure, de sorte que même les oeuvres de Bhakhtin ont été redécouvertes...?


----------



## Riffaterrien

Gérard Napalinex said:


> D'où le *pourtant *




Ce "pourtant", qui rend compte du though, ne me paraît pas logique : dans une phrase comme "La fin de la censure de certains canons a permis la révélation d'œuvres pourtant anti-formalistes", il n'a de sens que pour souligner un fait inattendu, surprenant. Certes il est surprenant que la fin d'une censure notoirement anti-formaliste, comme l'était Bakhtine, ne finisse pas seulement par profiter aux formalistes, mais à un anti-formaliste. Mais cet interprétation n'est viable que si "certain formal brands of literary and cultural theory" fait référence à l'école formaliste russe ; seulement vous traduisez par "certains canons de la théorie littéraire et culturelle" qui n'avaient rien de canoniques en leur temps ; du coup "pourtant" ne s'oppose plus à rien. Le problème de cette phrase ne réside dans "pourtant", mais dans le rapport qu'il entretient avec "formal" et le sens qu'on lui donne.

Au passage si vous pouviez m'expliquer qu'entend Itisi en #17, je vous en saurai gré. Je saisi le rapport avec vous.


----------



## Itisi

J'essaie  moi-même de m'expliquer !  Bakhtine, même s'il n'était pas  formaliste, s'intéressait à la forme en litérature (son dialogisme, cf. Wikipedia, serait parmi les 'formal brands'), et sans doute  Staline le mettait dans le même panier que les formalistes ? Même si  Bakhtine ne critiquait pas directement le régime, il était loin d'être  dans le réalisme socialiste.  Si je dis des évidences qui ne font pas  avancer le schmilblik, veuillez m'en excuser...


----------



## Riffaterrien

Itisi said:


> J'essaie  moi-même de m'expliquer !  Bakhtine, même s'il n'était pas  formaliste, s'intéressait à la forme en litérature (son dialogisme, cf. Wikipedia, serait parmi les 'formal brands'), et sans doute  Staline le mettait dans le même panier que les formalistes ? Même si  Bakhtine ne critiquait pas directement le régime, il était loin d'être  dans le réalisme socialiste.  Si je dis des évidences qui ne font pas  avancer le schmilblik, veuillez m'en excuser...



Non, vos interventions sont toujours les bienvenues. Et vous avez en outre une curiosité intellectuelle qui fait plaisir à lire.


----------



## lastrana

Pour contourner l'écueil de "types" pour "brands" (qui pourrait aussi se traduire par catégories, ou variétés dans le cas présent, me semble-t-il), serait-il possible de dire des théories littéraires et culturelles formalistes? ou encore, tout simple, la théorie littéraire ou culturelle formaliste? ce n'est qu'un détail mais le texte serait sans doute plus lisible. Mais cela reviendrait peut-être à trahir le sens?


----------



## Itisi

lastrana said:


> Mais cela reviendrait peut-être à trahir le sens?


Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que 'formal' n'est pas synonyme de 'formalist'. 
D'abord, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'auteur aurait hésité à employer ce mot deux  foix dans cette longue phrase, si c'est pour parler de la même chose.
Ensuite, je pense que 'formalism' n'est qu'un des 'brands' de théorie culturelle et litéraire qui s'intéresse à la forme; Bakhtin appartiendrait à une autre 'brand'.

(J'applique ma logique personnelle, et je ne parle pas en connaissance de cause...)


----------



## Uncle Bob

I have little knowledge of the subject matter but, from the quoted text, I agree with clairet's and nodol's interpretations.

Rephrasing it, as I read it: "censorship of certain types of formalism in cultural and literary theory began...and Bakhtin's works, even though they were themselves fundamentally anti-formalist...", with the author trying to escape the apparent irrelevance between the first part and the second by using "fundamentally"! (Thus answering Itisi).

Given the first part of the text it is perhaps of interest to note that Stalin (in 1950) didn't consider formalism (at least in linguistics) to exist (in "Reply to Krasheninikova" June 29, 1950).

Aagh, Gérard! And I had happily forgotten Julia Kristeva, her dreadful husband and their monthly masterpiece of unreadability, _Tel Quel_.


----------



## Itisi

*Uncle Bob*, actually, nodnol says,





nodnol said:


> I vaguely have the idea that 'formal, formalism' were generally used as an insult for *all art or theory which valued aesthetic qualities (form) over a pro-communist message*..


 , which is not very different from what I am saying.

(Nightnight...)


----------



## mirifica

lastrana said:


> Pour contourner l'écueil de "types" pour "brands" (qui pourrait aussi se traduire par catégories, ou variétés dans le cas présent, me semble-t-il), serait-il possible de dire des théories littéraires et culturelles formalistes? ou encore, tout simple, la théorie littéraire ou culturelle formaliste? ce n'est qu'un détail mais le texte serait sans doute plus lisible. Mais cela reviendrait peut-être à trahir le sens?



Bonjour,

Puisqu'il s'agit de littérature (et de culture), ne peut-on traduire "brands" par "courants" : les courants formalistes ??


----------



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

A ce stade avancé de la discussion, je dois avouer que tout m'apparaît plus confus que jamais. Je ne vois donc désormais que deux possibilités en ce qui me concerne : soit quitter le débat, car tel que, je doute qu'il puisse encore m'apporter quelque chose (et ce disant, je ne juge la compétence de personne, c'est la diversité des analyses et des propositions qui finit par tout embrouiller). Soit demander à tous les intervenants convaincus de la justesse de leurs points de vue de me faire une suggestion de traduction de la phrase, de toute la phase et rien que la phrase en cause (en couleur et en gras ci-dessous). Pour aider le lecteur, j’ai délibérément étoffé le contexte :

« What we need to bear in mind is that Kristeva's initial discussions of Bakhtin occurred at a specific historical moment. In our Introduction we noted that the term intertextuality emerged during a period of transition. In the middle to late 1960s in France structuralism was being hotly debated, leading to the emergence of what subsequently has been styled poststructuralism. Kristeva's work stands beside the work of many other seminal poststructuralist thinkers such as Jacques Lacan, Jacques Derrida, Roland Barthes, Michel Foucault and Louis Althusser. All these theorists worked and wrote in a context, the France of the late 1960s, which was dominated by a political and social crisis culminating in the revolutionary events of 1968. Paris, in 1968, saw a student uprising, temporarily combined with a worker’s uprising, which for a brief time threatened the authority of the French government. *In the Russia of the late 1960s and early 1970s the previous Stalinist censorship of certain formal brands of literary and cultural theory began to fade, and Bakhtin's works, though themselves fundamentally anti-formalist, were finally being rediscovered, republished or published for the first time*. We come to Bakhtin in very different historical and political contexts, and confronting a great deal of work, by Bakhtin and on Bakhtin, unknown to Kristeva in the1960s.”

Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## Uncle Bob

While I understand your frustration I suggest there is a fundamental  ambiguity in the text. Once we have decided that "formal" can't mean _formel_  then either it refers to formalism itself or to productions/theories upholding form (itisi's understanding, as I understand it). The phrase "the previous Stalinist  censorship" could refer to either (and there are different periods of Stalin's likes/dislikes), though the 1960's/1970's reference  suggests neither!

Therefore, if it is a matter of translation,  rather than real understanding, an equally ambiguous translation would  seem appropriate. Mirfica's _(certains) courants formalistes_ would seem to cover that. _Genres_ also seems a possibility, though that is heavily weighted towards the "productions/theories upholding" meaning.

PS Given more of the text I find putting J.K.'s little world on a par with Derrida, Barthes, Foucault and Althusser, who dealt with life, the universe and everything, rather strange! That's chat!


----------



## Itisi

Uncle Bob said:


> I suggest there is a fundamental  ambiguity  in the text.( ...)Therefore, if it is a matter of translation,  rather  than real understanding, an equally ambiguous translation would  seem  appropriate.


  Je ne suis pas " convaincue de la justesse de mon point de  vue," mais s'il s'agit de faire ambigu (la seule solution, non ?), alors je me permets quand même  de suggérer :  'certaines expressions de la théorie formelle dans la littérature et la  culture'... Maintenant, je promets de ne plus rien dire...


----------



## Riffaterrien

Itisi said:


> Je ne suis pas " convaincue de la justesse de mon point de  vue," mais s'il s'agit de faire ambigu (la seule solution, non ?), alors je me permets quand même  de suggérer :  'certaines expressions de la théorie formelle dans la littérature et la  culture'... Maintenant, je promets de ne plus rien dire...



Bonjour,

Franchement  'certaines expressions de la théorie formelle dans la littérature et la  culture', je ne vois même pas ce que cela pourrait signifier. Êtes-vous vous-même sûr(e) de détenir un sens. Si oui, expliquez-moi lequel ? Merci.


----------



## Itisi

Riffaterrien said:


> Franchement  'certaines expressions de la théorie formelle dans la littérature et la  culture', je ne vois même pas ce que cela pourrait signifier.


 Accordez-moi que j'ai plus que réussi dans l'ambigu !  Et maintenant, comme promis, je me retire !


----------



## Riffaterrien

Uncle Bob said:


> While I understand your frustration I suggest there is a fundamental  ambiguity in the text. Once we have decided that "formal" can't mean _formel_  then either it refers to formalism itself or to productions/theories upholding form (itisi's understanding, as I understand it). The phrase "the previous Stalinist  censorship" could refer to either (and there are different periods of Stalin's likes/dislikes), though the 1960's/1970's reference  suggests neither!
> 
> Therefore, if it is a matter of translation,  rather than real understanding, an equally ambiguous translation would  seem appropriate. Mirfica's _(certains) courants formalistes_ would seem to cover that. _Genres_ also seems a possibility, though that is heavily weighted towards the "productions/theories upholding" meaning.
> 
> PS Given more of the text I find putting J.K.'s little world on a par with Derrida, Barthes, Foucault and Althusser, who dealt with life, the universe and everything, rather strange! That's chat!




Bonjour,

Une remarque tout d'abord: les "productions/theories upholding form" sont précisément des "formalist theories", je ne saisis donc pas trop la distinction !

Traduire ne n'intéresse pas, seul comprendre importe. On ne lit pas pour traduire, mais pour comprendre. Je ne serai sans doute satisfait de ma pratique de l'anglais (et ce n'est pas demain la veille) que lorsque la forme (= la chaîne de signifiants) me sera devenue totalement transparente. Mais quand on en arrive à un tel degré de confusion, solliciter des traductions (nécessairement diverses) dans l'espoir qu'en les comparant côte à côte, on saura mieux sérier les *sens*, leurs différences, et qu'il finira peut-être par jaillir de cette confrontation, de ce recul qui permet de tout englober ce qui commençait sérieusement à s'éparpiller, une illumination. Mais il y a à cette proposition un autre motif : je veux écrêmer, i.e. ne conserver que les participants qui sont réellement convaincus de détenir le sens de cette phrase, et ne ressentiront du coup aucune gêne à proposer, et non à aventurer, une traduction de cette phrase d'un bout à l'autre. Croyez-moi, cela va multiplier les défections, et sans doute trop. Merci de votre intérêt.


----------



## clairet

Riffaterrien said:


> Riffaterrien said:
> 
> 
> 
> « What we need to bear in mind is that Kristeva's initial discussions of Bakhtin occurred at a specific historical moment. In our Introduction we noted that the term intertextuality emerged during a period of transition. In the middle to late 1960s in France structuralism was being hotly debated, leading to the emergence of what subsequently has been styled poststructuralism. Kristeva's work stands beside the work of many other seminal poststructuralist thinkers such as Jacques Lacan, Jacques Derrida, Roland Barthes, Michel Foucault and Louis Althusser. All these theorists worked and wrote in a context, the France of the late 1960s, which was dominated by a political and social crisis culminating in the revolutionary events of 1968. Paris, in 1968, saw a student uprising, temporarily combined with a worker’s uprising, which for a brief time threatened the authority of the French government. *In the Russia of the late 1960s and early 1970s the previous Stalinist censorship of certain formal brands of literary and cultural theory began to fade, and Bakhtin's works, though themselves fundamentally anti-formalist, were finally being rediscovered, republished or published for the first time*. We come to Bakhtin in very different historical and political contexts, and confronting a great deal of work, by Bakhtin and on Bakhtin, unknown to Kristeva in the1960s.”
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have more context it is clear (to me!) that the writer is simply mentioning that when (1) Bakhtin was being rediscovered in the late 60s and 70s (i.e.after Kristeva's writings of the 60s) some other things were also going on ((2)May 68 and all that, (3) the fading of censorship of a particular type of literary and cultural theory in Russia).There is no necessary relation between any of (1), (2) and (3) for us to worry about - the phrase "though themselves fundamentally anti-formalist" is just an aside, an authorial nervous tic, that would have been best omitted for comment (if at all) in another sentence or footnote.  However, when we now come to read Bakhtin we need to take account of the context - in the writer's opinion this = (1)(2) and (3) - which was unavailable to Kristeva (presumably in earlier writings).  All of this reinforces me in my earlier opinion that we should not over-interpret "formal brands" - the use of "brands" has a throwaway, dismissive connotation which would not exist in the neutral "types" or "categories", so I doubt the writer was attaching a very precise meaning to "formal" either.  Nor do we know what s/he would have included in the category "formalist".  So in the end this is a distinction which doesn't matter.  Personally, I would go with the dismissive connotation of the English phrase (virtually implying marketing differences between the "brands") and write of "marques formalistes".
Click to expand...


----------

